# iCloud probleme stockage double iphone



## ktv75 (8 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis avec iCloud, en effet que je consulte mes fichiers icloud sur mon iphone, ceux ci se télécharge en fond sur mon iphone, pour une ouverture plus rapide pour la prochaine ouverture, cependant cela prend de la place sur mon iphone...





Ci joint un screen, j'ai environ 11go de pris par ça, comment faire pour supprimer ces données, sans les supprimer dans icloud ?

J'avais trouvé une "solution" assez radicale, faire une remise a zéro de l'iphone et le restaurer avec ma dernière sauvegarde...

Merci de vos retours


----------



## asm7777777 (18 Octobre 2020)

EXACTEMENT meme probleme que toi.

Alors pour ma part, j’ai tout sauvegarder sur un site et envoyer a moi même certain document photos etccccc
 ensuite j’ai réinitialiser complètement mon iphone 
je n’ai fait aucune sauvegarde durant ce probleme 
je me suis simplement envoyé les d’occuper par mails etc..

La sauvegarde doit avoir lieu AVANT ce problème. Je pense****
Quand ton iphone va te dire te récupérer tes données icloud apres la réinitialisation, tu devras  prendre la date avant ce probleme. 
Sinon ce sera le même problème.
Par exemple si le probleme du stockage est venu le 16 septembre, et que par miracle tu avais fait une sauvegarde le 10 aout, et bien apres la réinitialisation du mac, prends la date du 10aout. Normalement tout se mettra en place comme avant. (en tout cas pour mon cas)
et puis comme ca tu récupères tes documents, photos, etc la ou tu les as laissé.

Mais  je crois qu’il te propose automatiquement la dernière date de la sauvegarde, donc si tu as fait une sauvegarde apres, voir pendant ce probleme de stockage il y a un risque que ca ne change rien, mais essai quand même, qui sait ?

J’espère pour toi que le pb va se regler!

En tout cas ce problème me l’a fait aujourd’hui sur mon IPHONE dont le système prenait 18g sur 30, Énorme. Et tout s’est remis en place avec cette astuce. (7g mtn)


----------

